# router on a lathe?



## chaugnar (Jul 28, 2013)

anyone ever put a router on a lathe?


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 28, 2013)

chaugnar said:


> anyone ever put a router on a lathe?



mounting where? i have no idea how you would keep the router plugged in if you were to mount it in the chuck.


----------



## imagineero (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm lost understanding why you'd want to do it... the piece is already being spun. If you're after the specific profile offered by a router bit, just mount that bit in a good tool holder as per metal lathe. 

Shaun


----------



## chaugnar (Jul 28, 2013)

it would be mounted on the toolpost 90 degrees to the piece for long stuff and inline for the faceplate.im trying to true irregular pieces because they are unbalanced and my lathe dosent have a low rpm.its a shopsmith.it would have to be fed slowly.


----------



## big mog (Jul 28, 2013)

google "trend router lathe", its been done in several ways, what your doing is making a powered cutting tool, It will work fine if you can rig up a method of hand turning the spindle and linking your traverse to it


----------



## Philbert (Jul 28, 2013)

30+ years ago I read an article in "Fine Woodworking" about it. I think that the use was to carve spirals and flutes into small columns. 

Article might be available on line. 

Philbert


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 29, 2013)

I have tried to balance out big pieces on my lathe and it is a real pain without low speed. Try mounting a treadmill motor in place of your regular motor. I am working on it on mine. That way you can run it super slow AND sand in reverse. And you have dial control. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 31, 2013)

Harveyfein .com is a good place to start .ive played with swinging a router on a mount like he does and it was fun some designs were unike any thing i was use to ,large winged platters and stuff that would be terrifying spinning at speed . I use a slow speed gear motor and a chain saw to get the big humps off ,also to finish large pieces or spray . O dont try mounting the chain saw length wise saws cut straight while lathe rotates in a circle duh .


----------

